
Show HN: Programming basics with Swift, free course - igalic
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCVAxgiX-15w7XukWR3mIvpNg8-uxQIYj
======
igalic
Hi everyone,

We've recently released a free course on programming fundamentals with Swift.
It's meant as a prep course if you want to learn iOS development but have no
programming experience.

I know most people here won't need programming fundamentals, but I'd
appreciate any feedback. What do you think of the material and structure of
the course? Presentation?

The reason I decided to make this course was when I looked at other materials
for learning iOS development, they fell into one of the two categories:

1\. Targeted at programmers, or at least people with some prior programming
experience. This is cool if you do have programming experience, but
problematic for beginners.

2\. Targeted at beginners, but completely unrealistic. Things like we will
teach you to become an iOS developer in 4 weeks, no coding experience
required, etc. They mostly just fiddle around Interface Builder and glance
over a few programming topics but leave you confused and unable to build
anything on your own.

So this is meant to help the situation. I strongly believe you need to
understand programming basics first before going into details of a technology,
and there isn't that much material on that topic. The stuff that is out there
is mostly for Python or JavaScript, which is cool if you want to go into web
development. But for iOS apps, you then need to switch languages while you are
still struggling with basics, which just makes it harder and more confusing.

The link above is for the youtube playlist for the course, but you can get
access to it through our website as well, and to also get the source code:

[http://bit.ly/swifty-jr](http://bit.ly/swifty-jr)

